# Change the Dell Media Direct button.



## firestormer

Its very simple really. (For Inspiron 6400 but may work on others)

Some Dell laptops have a button on them labled Media Direct. If you computers off it will launch a special mini OS just for pictures, music and the like. If its on it will load a media program that does much the same call Dell Media Direct.

Now what if we want to change this button to say WMP or Media Center? Dell have set things up so there is no obvious way.

So here is what i have done (For media center):

NOTE: DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK. AFTER DOING THE FOLLOWING DELL MEDIA DIRECT WILL NO LONGER WORK.

1. Download autoit v3 and install.
2. Open notepad insert this text:



Code:


RUN("C:\windows\ehome\ehshell.exe")

3. Save the file as


Code:


MDirect.au3

4. Right click on the saved file and click complie. You will now have a new file called MDirect.exe
5. Go to C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect and move the program located in there called MDdirct.exe to a new folder say "MDirect in here!"
6. In its place paste your new file MDirect.exe so that it occupies the same directory as the old.

Now as long as you have the program Dell Quick Set running (It is a startup program as default) When you press the Media Direct button Windows Media Center will open.

This will work for any program WMP iTunes ect. just replace the directory in step 2 with the appropriote directory for your program.

Know a better way to do this? I'd love to know


----------



## ferrija1

AutoIt v3

Sounds cool. :up:


----------



## firestormer

Here is a list of the functions avaliable.

Autoit is brilliant for writing nice little programs without much effort.

http://www.autoitscript.com/autoit3/docs/functions.htm


----------



## ferrija1

Yeah, I'm going to check it out.


----------



## reefskin

Could you potentially use this so that the Media Direct button became a Linux OS startup button instead?


----------



## firestormer

I suppose it is possible. I dont know much about duel booting, but as the dell laptops include a media direct OS launched by this button i think you could do it. My best guess is that it would involve first installing Linux in a partition and then altering the boot files replacing the dell media direct references with the linux.

By the way i have now placed a post with a more efficiant way of changing the media dircect buttons funciton. You will need to disable Dell Quick Set from startup and then follow the instructions here: http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/567324-playing-hotkeys-keyboard-shortcuts-using.html


----------



## firestormer

This might be of some help.
http://www.goodells.net/dellrestore/mediadirect.htm
Im going to do some more digging, but if you achive your goal let me know. I currently run ubuntu linux on MS VP 2007 as i cant be bothered to mes about with partions.


----------



## firestormer

http://caffeinbar.com/wp/2007/03/08/start-linux-with-dell-mediadirect-button/#comment-2500


----------



## firestormer

I have started a thread on this here http://forums.techguy.org/unix-linux/569616-vista-ubuntu-linux-dule-boot.html#post4695934

I plan to resize my vista partition making it smaller, and make the Media Direct Partition bigger. I will the delete everything on the MD partion. I will insert my linux CD and boot using the MD button. Hopefully i will then be able to install Ubuntu onto that partition.


----------



## c_g_f

Hi everybody and hi Firestormer.. I was looking for a tip to change that button function for a long time and finally I found this thread..

I have to say that it's not working for me.. because I actually did a clean reinstallation of windows on my Dell laptop (630m for european market, same as 6400 but with a 14,1" screen) and somehow I couldn't find the program I used to have "Dell Media Experience".. but I didn't want it anyways..

I tried the tip with a few changes, I had to create the MediaDirect folder and then I just put the exe file there but when I tried pushing the button I got the same quickset message as always "Dell Media Experience won't run, reinstall the program".. or something like that..

Now my question is.. it is not working because..

1. Need to restart the computer?

2. The clean reinstallation (without dell secret partition at all)

3. The program I used to have "Dell Media Experience" is not the same Firestormer is talking about and my folder and exe file has to be rename so quickset will recognise them?

4. A registry entry missing? (as I dont have the program the button is supposed to launch)


I'm willing to try the other option with autohotkey.. but you say that I need to disable quickset from startup.. and I was wondering if I can enable again without having problems..

thanks in advance for your answers..


----------



## firestormer

Hi c_g_f and Welcome

Since starting this thread I have found a much better and more efficiant way of replacing the function of this button. 
Please see the thread here: http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/567324-playing-hotkeys-keyboard-shortcuts-using.html

Basicly i completely get rid of DellQuickSet and replaced it with a custom program.

In the attatched zip file you will find:

*keyhook.ahk* - Requires AutoHotkey (See above link), will help you identify the code relating to a hotkey
*Media Center.ahk* - Requires AutoHotkey. Script that when runningwill open media center when the Dell Media Direct Button is pressed
*MCHK.exe* - The compiled version of Media Center.ahk. This is stand alone. You just need to add it to your startup and then the Dell Media Direct button opens media center. (Ensure dell quick set is not running)


----------



## firestormer

IMPORTANT UPDATE:

Due to a new Anti-Virus definition update, anti-virus software such as AVG may produce a false negative to the program in the previously posted zip file. 

The zip below contains a replacement.


----------



## tempguy

hello friends,

just thought I'd bump my two cents in here.

I found this thread with similar thoughts in mind to have the "MediaDirect" button start up my Winamp program (something useful, in other words.

I just copied all of my winamp files into the media direct file folder (I imagine a cleaner way to do this would be to install to this folder), stuck all the mdirect files inside a temporary holding folder, and changed the name of the winamp.exe file to mdirect.exe. Bingo. seems to work with no problem so far.

peace


----------



## psoohoo

I created a single self extracting RAR file and named it MDIRECT.EXE to confifure the MediaDirect button on the Dell laptops. 

i created a RAR archive and name the RAR file MDIRECT.RAR
The contents of this archive is the shortcut to the program i want to launch, say FIREFOX.EXE
i decide to rename it "mdirect.lnk" but you can use to original shortcut name

create an SFX with the following ADVANCD options.
Under General 
in Setup Programs, put the shortcut name in the field for Run after extraction
Under Mode,
check Unpack to temporary folder
select Hide All and Overwrite All

It will name the EXE the same as the RAR, copy the MDIRECT.EXE into mediadirect folder
C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect

The only drawback might be the it may litter your TEMP folder with temp RAR files. It should delete them when you QUIT the program.

If someone can refine this, by all means.


----------



## desaroo22

So I have had my Dell Inspiron 1521 for about a month. I pressed this button beside my power button thinking it would bring me to my home page on my internet. It did not. It brought me to this thing called Dell MediaDirect. It loads everytime I turn on my computer when I dont want it too. It also says there is an error because I have Microsoft BitLoader on my laptop. I just want it to go away so I can go on my computer. Any ideas for help? Please and thank you.


----------



## firestormer

Right, when you press the button its designed to open up Dell Media Direct which is Dells crap version of Media Center.

It is controlled by Dell Quick Set.

If you want to change what the button does, unistall dell quickset and follow the instructions here http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/567324-playing-hotkeys-keyboard-shortcuts-using.html

or look above


----------



## duke0007

desaroo22 said:


> So I have had my Dell Inspiron 1521 for about a month. I pressed this button beside my power button thinking it would bring me to my home page on my internet. It did not. It brought me to this thing called Dell MediaDirect. It loads everytime I turn on my computer when I dont want it too. It also says there is an error because I have Microsoft BitLoader on my laptop. I just want it to go away so I can go on my computer. Any ideas for help? Please and thank you.


Hi desaroo22,

I am in the same shoes as you. I'll try a few different things and let you know the result.

Initial tries:
1. Deleted all partitions (including MD3 and Vista) and then created one partition for XP. After XP is loaded, I pushed the MD button by mistake, and it rewrote the partition table to create a FAT32 partition for itself, and destroyed my partition at the same time.

2. Prepared HD using MD3, Loaded Vista. Tested both Vista and MD3 works. Tried to install XP over existing file systems and XP wouldn't install.

3. Deleted only the Vista partition and created new one for XP. Installed XP. Then pushed the MD button. Now it only boots into MD and never allows me to boot into XP.

BTW: I did change in BIOS under SATA to ATA because otherwise XP doesn't detect the HD. I read in other threads that someone said it had to be AHCI (or something like that) for MD3 to work correctly. So I'll play with it some more.

Worst come to worst, I'll open the laptop up and cut the wire from the MD button. I don't need the MD crap.

I seriously think someone at Dell should be fired/shot for this terrible design!!! And we don't even have an option to turn the MD thing off. I never wanted it at the first place.

Best,
Duke0007


----------



## duke0007

We finally settled for this workaround.

1. Use MediaDirect 3.3 CD to prepare hard drive (which will create three partitions)
2. Install XP on the OS partition
3. If the MediaDirect button is ever pressed, and system only boots into MediaDirect partion, then
Option 1​ Boot using XP CD, go into repair console and then do "fixmbr".
Option 2​ Boot using Windows 98 CD, and then do "fdisk /mbr" and then set NTFS partition to active partition.

This way at least when the MediaDirect button is pressed, you don't lose everything.
If you only create one partition and install XP on it, then pressing the MediaDirect button will rewrite the partition table to create a partition for itself, and all your data are gone!!

I hope Dell will release a BIOS upgrade in the future that will disable the MediaDirect button.

BTW: You can't install MediaDirect 3.3 in XP.


----------



## neonpolaris

I FOUND IT! To set the button to run a different application IN WINDOWS change the registry keys here:

HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\MobilePC\HotStartButtons\0
HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\MobilePC\HotStartButtons\0
HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\MobilePC\HotStartButtons\0

Change the ApplicationPath key from:
"C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\MDirect.exe"
to whatever you want!

This is cleaner than some other methods because your shortcuts to MediaDirect will still work.
Verified on Windows Vista Business, requires a restart. Also note, this will have no effect on the button pressed when the computer is off.


----------



## firestormer

Nice one thats much better then my method. http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/567324-playing-hotkeys-keyboard-shortcuts-using.html


----------



## neonpolaris

I do however use the AutoHotKey scripts to change my IR remote key presses into key presses that other programs accept.

For example: Now when I press my MediaDirect button, it runs a compiled AHK script. This script starts Beyond Media (made by Snapstream) and listens to the remote copntrol keypresses to change them into what Beyond Media accepts. When I exit Beyond Media, the script closes. Perfect integration of my personal favorite media program.

Now, if I could only find a way to put Beyond media into that hidden partition that runs when you press the button from powered off. It's Windows XP embedded that runs on that partition, but I haven't really poked around it yet. It seems that when you press the button, the custom BIOS changes the MBR on the harddrive to boot to that otherwise hidden partition. When you successfully shut down that MediaDirect/XP embedded, it sets the MBR (master boot record) back. If you forcefully shut down while in there, it will keep booting to that partition even when you press the regular power button. Until you exit out normally.


----------



## DrNo

neonpolaris said:


> I FOUND IT! To set the button to run a different application IN WINDOWS change the registry keys here:
> 
> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\MobilePC\HotStartButtons\0
> HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\MobilePC\HotStartButtons\0
> HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\MobilePC\HotStartButtons\0
> 
> Change the ApplicationPath key from:
> "C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\MDirect.exe"
> to whatever you want!


Does anyone know how to get this to work if you do not have Media Direct installed? I did a clean install of XP (deleted all the partitions) and now when I click the Home key it says that it can not find Media Direct. I've tried to manually insert those reg entries, but it quickset still gives the same error.

Maybe someone could upload a reg file with the media connect entries?

Any help would be appreciated, thnx.


----------



## firestormer

If all fails you could try my original method.


----------



## firestormer

By which i mean NOT my original method but rather the method i posted here:
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/567324-playing-hotkeys-keyboard-shortcuts-using.html


----------



## rotava

here is my message to DrNo

hey, i made my dell mediadirect butto to open windows media player without having mediadirect installed on my computer..
you need to open regedit and go to
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE->SYSTEM->ControlSet001->Control->MobilePC->HotStartButtons
then, if your machine is in the same state that was mine it will only contain one default value of the type REG_SZ. Now you create a new key named "0" (zero). Done that you enter this key "0" and create a new string value (is the first option i think, it will create a new value of the type REG_SZ), name it as "ApplicationPath" and set its value as the application you want (my is "C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe"). done that do the same to the keys ControlSet002->Control->MobilePC->HotStartButtons and CurrentControlSet->Control->MobilePC->HotStartButtons

sorry about my english and if some names are different, my windows is in portuguese

luck


----------



## canaan

i recently formatted my m1330 and i remapped my media hotkey to run windows media centre via the regedit command. i then tried using it to run Dell Media Direct when the pc is off, but instead it boots windows and runs Media Centre!

i remapped the key back to run Media Direct, and now when i press it, it doesnt do anything in vista! when i press it when the laptop is off it just boots Vista. 

i think i borked it!

any ideas?

could it be that doing a fresh install of the laptop without any of Dell's bloatware has changed the function? could it be that I dont have Quickset installed?

thanks


----------



## rotava

ok, that was really only when windows is running. In my notebook the media direct button starts linux when the notebook is off. I dont remember exactly how i did that. But you need the media direct CD (it came with your computer).
It works so: either the power button and the media direct button have a partition in your computer to start.By default the dell notebook comes with X partitions ( 1 for recovery, 1 for tools, 1 for windows, 1 for media direct... i think is that) so, the power button will start in partition 3, and the media direct button will start in partition 4. In my case i formatted the recovery partition and i have it so: 1 configuration DELL, 1 windows, 1 linux, 1 swap. I want to power button start in partition 2 and media direct button start in partition 3.
to do that look in this link

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=540776&goto=newpost

if you dont understand something ask! Be carefull with the numbers.

Good luck


----------



## Kweese

well, today i turned on my pc and hit the home button by accident. thought it would load fine so left it to boot. 

come back and its off. 

so i turn it on again, dell media direct loads and says its configuring files and whatnot. 

then, error. says somoething like microsoft encryption software wont let it access my media files. i press exit, pc turns off.

i turn it on again, hoping it boots like normal. no luck, comes up with system recovery options and has been like that ever since i turn it on.

screen says:

Choose a recovery tool.

Operating system: Windows Vista on C) OS

im pretty sure the os is petitioned differently to the other files on the hard disk. not too keen on restoring it to factory conditions either :/

ps: just checked again and it says in startup repair that:

Root cause found:

The operating system version is incompatible with startup repair.


----------

